# How does it go if our first IVF doesn't work?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just realised that I have no idea what happens if our first IVF(ICSI) cycle doesn't work and don't really know who to ask.

What happens if the first one doesn't work but we have frozen embies?

What happens if the first one doesn't work and we don't have any frozen?

Anyone?!?!?!?!?!

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi is your cycle NHS funded. If so the primary care trust should be able to give you a copy of the policy they have. My treatment was not in Scotland but the rule was that they would pay for one cycle only but that if that cycle produced embryos for freezing it would also cover cost of those being used up too (ie sort of view it as one ongoing cycle sort of). Not sure if it would be the same in your case but the PCT should be helpful if you call them, Good luck.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

are you private or NHS? if it doesn't work and you don't have any frozen, you will get a follow up appointment (or make one if they don't offer one) and decide what you want to do next. They won't let you cycle again immediately (generally) so for example i am having to wait a couple of months then i will do another cycle. I'm paying privately because i'm old and don't qualify for NHS help. 
some people will decide to stop treatment, some will decide to repeat the same thing, some will decide to get extra tests done (eg immune testing which is expensive), some will decide to get other treatment before trying again (eg polyp or fibroid removal or something), some people will have a different protocol of drugs for their next cycle, or try other forms of treatment if they haven't tried them before, or move to donor eggs or another clinic. There's a lot of different ways it could go some of which depends on how the first cycle goes. I think if you have frosties they will probably try and get you to use them before trying again fresh, but that might depend on your age. good luck


----------



## Alex30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey I know that Gri on nhs if it doesn't work and you have frozen embryos you get fet just depends how many you have. If you have none then you get one more cycle and have a look at what can be done different . I asked this at my appointment they said 2 cycles and also fet . But they said you should wait a couple of months in between each stage.


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies ladies.

Sorry, should have said it's NHS (at GRI in Scotland) and we get three cycles.  So is it just a case of waiting a month or two after a failed cycle before you do another cycle/FET?  I wasn't sure if you just started again when you were ready of if you had to go back on the waiting list each time a cycle failed (sorry if that sounds silly, I have no idea what the norm is!)

Thanks again

Suzie x


----------

